# NOVA 1 le jeux



## Williamwe (28 Février 2011)

J'ai télécharger se jeux pour 3.5 sur l'appstore en voyant que le 2 était sorti est que il me paraissait super j'ai décider de commencer par télécharger NOVA 1. Et je vous le conseil j'ai vue un mode multi joueur en wifi. Donc je me disais si des membre de MACG Avez se jeux sur leur iphone pour que ont se fixe un rdv et que l'ont se fasse une petite partie 

Ps1 : le jeux vaut vraiment le prix 
ps2: mon pseudo williamwe


----------

